# SouthShoreSnookin'



## LeftCoastAngler (Mar 12, 2015)

32.5 incher:

Gotta luv the spring bait hatch


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 12, 2015)

WOW!


That is a sweet looking fish


Lures or bait?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you Sir.
YoZuri 3D crystal minnow plugs.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 13, 2015)

That looks like some fun - I bet they smash those plugs =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

looks awesome!

cmon Ahab, we can be there in 3-4 hours. Road trip? Leave Friday Morning, come back Sunday night? 

no sleep.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like a great fish. I'd have to travel about 7 hours to get to an area that has a small concentration of them. One day....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Mar 13, 2015)

....any of ya get down here to Tampa, lemme know.... I will put you on some line pullin action :mrgreen: 
The fishins gooooooood. :wink:


----------

